# A day at the museum.



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

*Technical info (Same on every shot)*
Camera: Nikon FE2
Lens: Nikkor 50mm f/1.2
Film: Kodak tri-x (Pressed to ISO 1600)
Place: Gothenburg / Sweden































Nikon 50mm f/1.2 Ai Review:


----------

